# ZOTAC GeForce GT 240 1GB AMP! Edition is this good........?



## zacfx05 (Dec 13, 2011)

guys i couldnt find 5670 512mb DDR5 anywhere locally, i saw it in one or two sites. but not interested to buy online(with shipping it will cost 4k)

but i found ths one is ths good, i think this will be available for lesser price locally...

ZOTAC GeForce GT 240 1GB AMP! Edition 

Flipkart: Zotac NVIDIA GeForce GT 240 (1024 GDDR5): Graphics Card


----------



## Cilus (Dec 14, 2011)

That is an obsolete and EOL graphics card. No pont in spending money on it. the GDDR5 version just have slightly higher performance than 9600GT. At 4K you can find a Sapphire HD 5670 512 MB GDDR5, far better than GT 240 GDDR5 version.


----------



## zacfx05 (Dec 14, 2011)

^^ oh god i was just gng to by 240 
thnx man


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 14, 2011)

Cilus said:


> That is an obsolete and EOL graphics card. No pont in spending money on it. the GDDR5 version just have slightly higher performance than 9600GT. At 4K you can find a Sapphire HD 5670 512 MB GDDR5, far better than GT 240 GDDR5 version.



how about the 1Gb DDR3 version avl at flipkart. cost 3.5k. HD5670 is faster (Sapphire with Arctic Cooler can be overclocked by ~25%) & GT240 can only use half the vram but considering it cost 500 bucks less.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 14, 2011)

dont go for anything else than this

Gefore 5XX series or AMD HD 6xxx series

any other cards are now EOL or will be waste after new cards will launch...

what is your budget, config and more details.... to get the best suggestion


----------



## Cilus (Dec 14, 2011)

GT 240 DDR3 version performs worser than a 9600GT. So, seriously for 500 bucks do wou want to loose the game playing experience. A 5670 GDDR5 version is almost equal to a 9800GT card and cosumes power lesser than GT 240. Also the street price of the 512MB GDDR5 version is lesser than 4K in some areas. So it is your pick...My opinion....throw away all kind of thought regarding GT 240 from your brain.


----------



## Tarun (Dec 16, 2011)

5670 1 GB GDDR5 is for 4.5k at Lamington rd. i cant remember the shop


----------

